# Does he suit me, size wise?



## Perchance5

I hate to post this one but I guess it's needed for any judgements to be made. My hands are in a funny place because I was actually trying to see how the clearance of the saddle was along the wither. haha looks kind of odd, I know..


----------



## tinyliny

there is not one thing about your weight that that horse cannot deal with. that is not the issue here. it's that saddle. it is too small for you. you are pressing down too hard on the cantle. get a saddle that fits you better and you two will be a dream team!


----------



## Golden Horse

I agree, you and the horse fine, but you are both going to struggle with that saddle, time to go shopping


----------



## Perchance5

Ah, see I knew that in my head but I was so short on options for a saddle I just hoped it would be fine. He's got such a difficult to fit back, and in my budget there's barely anything that would suit available. This is actually a new saddle.. paid for it last week. Urgh. I guess I will have to go talk to the lady who sold me the saddle and hope she might be able to swap or refund or something... I don't know. 

Even then, though, 18" is the biggest in this style.. would that be adequate? Otherwise I legitimately have no idea where I am supposed to get a saddle from, as the options here in rural Aus aren't that great. What sort of seat size should i be looking at? Urgh this is so stupidly upsetting. I turn into a mess as soon as I have to think abou this kind of thing. 

With his short back, I don't know how much bigger the saddle can actually be.

Is there any chance that if I just try super hard and focus on weight loss, it might last till I can fit it properly? I would only be doing light work, but I know I shouldn't be trying to justify essentially putting him in pain.


----------



## TessaMay

I agree with the others, he looks like he can carry you just fine, but that saddle is two sizes too small! It looks like it's uncomfortable for you as well. Find a saddle that fits you both and maybe work on your posture some and you will be worlds better together 

Edit after your post - what size saddle is it?


----------



## BlueSpark

definitely different saddle. I know all about diets. Trying to starve yourself isn't going to work. Fighting to change how you view food and exercise, making healthy choices every single day, and not comparing yourself to others will.

You need a bigger saddle for sure at the moment. Some brands and styles fit a lot smaller than others. my 18" AP fits me perfectly, while my 17.5 thorowgood is miles too small.


----------



## Perchance5

Yeah..I agree, just wish it wasn't true. Finding a saddle that fits us both is far easier said than done, but I just emailed Duet.. getting one from the UK might be the only option.. Which means he will be a paddock ornament for a few more months. 
In regards to the posture, it was our first ride together, he hasn't been worked in 12 months and I don't feel like any of these photos give an actual example of how I ride. Like looking down at him because I thought my friend was ONLY taking a photo of him, or patting him in the far away photo, I don't usually hold the reins like that.. And slouching in that side photo, I had just looked up from peering down at the pommel of the saddle. I know I sound horribly snappy, sorry... Just obviously am totally nervous about posting pictures and I'm not really ready to deal with critique on things. Sorry to get all upset over a offside comment like that.

I'm glad, at least, that you all think he can carry me.

It's a 17" Wintec Wide, has a wide gullet but 8mm of packing the front to keep it off his shark fin wither.


----------



## Perchance5

Yeah, Blue Spark.. I know.. I've tired starving myself, purging which turns to binging which turns to bulimia. And I try and have a better attitude, without fixating on it, just trying to switch healthy foods, eat less, get out more... And then I think about horse riding, and I would literally cut the fat from my body if it meant I could be a better rider, or actually fit in the darn saddle. 

Sorry, I probably sound like a lunatic.


----------



## jaydee

tinyliny said:


> there is not one thing about your weight that that horse cannot deal with. that is not the issue here. it's that saddle. it is too small for you. you are pressing down too hard on the cantle. get a saddle that fits you better and you two will be a dream team!


This - Absolutely correct!!!!
By all means work at some weight loss but don't make yourself ill or depressed doing it


----------



## gingerscout

he can carry you just fine.. I think I'm bigger than you and I don't ride a draft:wink: I agree the saddle is too small, it looks uncomfortable for BOTH of you, kind of a reason I don't ride English, My 17.5 in western saddle would make it something like a 19.5 English If I do the conversion right, and I don't think too many quality makers make something that big


----------



## BlueSpark

I totally understand, but you need to take baby steps instead of looking at the top of the mountain in despair. Have a healthy breakfast? check. Packed a healthy lunch with veggie snacks? check. Skipped that ice cream and had some delicious fruit instead? check. Find the positive and rejoice in the little steps.

In this case, you have an adorable horse. worst case, if you cant ride for now(until you find the right saddle), go on some long walks with him, or try ground driving cross country.


----------



## Perchance5

Honestly the saddle may well have proved uncomfortable eventually but during that ride I was just happy to be on him and was enjoying myself too much to be thinking about whether the saddle from comfortable for me, I was just glad it fit HIM.

I do actually make healthy decisions.. Despite being fat, I don't eat chocolate 24/7. I'm don't eat meat 90% of the time, hate savoury foods, avoid fast food ect despite my night shifts making a healthy dinner unlikely lately. I do, however, appreciate the advice and will probably eat carrot sticks at work every night from now on.

I've just been so desperate to ride him and to have it then work out that I can't after he's already had over 12months off sucks. Combined with the saddle budget being non existent, eh.


----------



## Perchance5

Sorry I probably sound like such a cow to everyone trying to help, on a thread where I specifically asked for help.. I'm just way too touchy about this topic.. And obviously I get super defensive when I likely don't need to


----------



## TessaMay

Don't worry, it's obviously a very sensitive, emotional topic for you. Know, that everyone here is trying to be helpful, not judgmental so try to see it in that light when you read the comments. 

Like others have said, try to focus on healthy and smaller portion sizes (not saying you aren't already) and make sure that you enjoy and are satisfied after a meal. If you feel like you're starving yourself or your food is super bland, everything you shouldn't eat will start sounding even more tempting. If you have a friend who is willing to work on getting healthy along side you, that can be a really great encouragement. 

But putting all that aside, don't stress yourself over riding your horse weight-wise, you are not too large for him. It will probably be frustrating to find a saddle that fits you, but don't give up. In the meantime you can take him on walks, work on groundwork or trick training or take bareback rides.


----------



## bsms

These threads reflect a valid concern, but I sometimes wonder if we haven't gotten off tract in our concern for the horse. Here is some stuff drawn from a website about an old TV show:"_Hoss Cartwright’s mount was named Chub, sometimes Chubb or Chubby. Chub was a quarter horse-thoroughbred cross, which today would be referred to as an Appendix quarter horse, though that term would not have not have been used in the mid-19th century..._

_ ...Chub was a big, gentle, steady mount with a personality that was a perfect match for Hoss. Chub was a large horse who weighted 1250 lbs. and stood 15.3 hands, or 5’3” tall from the ground to his withers. He was selected both for his temperament and for his ability to carry a man of Dan Blocker’s imposing weight and stature. _

_ The oldest and most experienced of the horses used by the Cartwrights, Chub was loved by Dan Blocker. *He remained with the series during its entire 14-season run and outlived his rider*...._"​For the record, Dan Blocker weighed around 300 lbs, with his weight fluctuating higher and lower at times.








​ 







​ 







​ 







​ 
Just before the lead horse fell and Blocker's horse stumbled over him, injuring both riders but neither horse:








​ 
Pictures and text from an Internet site found via Ixquick:

Bonanza Boomers â€¢ View topic - Chub and Hoss ~ Bio

I'm not suggesting no concern is appropriate, but with the right tack and riding, a horse can carry a lot more than we sometimes believe.

That said: It may be hard to find a western saddle with a large, weight distributing saddle tree in Australia. However, the crossover style seems to be gaining popularity there, and they have trees very similar to the western saddle. What often hurts the horse isn't total weight damaging the bones, but weight per square inch damaging the muscle tissue. This is a crossover style saddle tree made by Rod Nikkel:








​ 
I don't think people should be concerned with putting some weight on the loin. Almost every western saddle goes back farther than the English rule, yet it works - provided you do not concentrate weight there. If an 18" saddle would fit you better, then don't worry about the extra inch on the horse.

Posture can help you in the sense of using long legs and a more vertical position. I believe having the feet slightly forward - heels at the belt buckle - help distribute more weight thru our thighs instead of all in our rump, which is easier on the horse. Two point is also good practice, both to strengthen our legs and improve our balance. With practice, it can save a horse's back a lot of pressure.

Also, watch ride duration and intensity as you get your horse started. A horse who hasn't been ridden for months cannot handle as much weight as one ridden daily. Walking and slow trots are easier than fast trots.

This guy isn't tiny, but his style and saddle help his horse perform:










Good luck! It is right to be concerned, but not to be discouraged. Just want to add - I've had very good results ADDING fat to my diet so that I don't get cravings or headaches. Adding fat & then watching my portions has allowed me to drop 2+ inches in about 6 weeks, which is unheard of for me. Eliminating breads, and eliminating many low-fat but high-sugar foods has given me the best dieting results in my life.​


----------



## Perchance5

Of course, everyone here has been wonderful so far. Didn't expect to just lose it like that, I suppose. Thank you for the advice, I really do appreciate it and know everyone means well. I love being able to come here and read everyone's threads and look at pictures. I do need to watch portion size.. easy when I'm focusing on it, not so easy when I get busy with work, and just will eat anything when I can because I've missed a meal and then eat 4 times as much a few hours later, or something. 


That was another question I had, as I have ridden him bareback. Will that be damaging, with my weight on his spine like that?

I only rode him maybe 5 minutes bareback as I was worried about it.


I'm looking at this currently, Trail | Duett Saddles The top one, companion trail, for $1500 or so, not sure if that is Australian dollars, though. I literally bought the saddle which is too small in order to ride in it in the paddock while I saved up for something like this. =l Urgh.


----------



## Perchance5

Sorry bsms, only just saw your response, then grabbed a cup of tea to sit and read it.

While I think that some people over think it, I can't help but worry about my weight when I get so many dirty looks while riding, and so many people in awe of 'someone my size' riding, all the questions about the horse's health ect just make me feel so guilty for being selfish enough to put my want to ride, above the horses health (or so they would imply). 

That said, I often see large men riding competetive campdraft and know the saddles would help with that. I also feel horses are far more fine boned lately, but that is another issue. 

In regards to the actor who rode that horse, the horses fitness would have been considerable, yes? That would be another worry of mine, that I am too heavy to bring him back into work, but that when he's fit, he may carry me. 

I didn't even realise that stock saddles here were a localised style haha, I have never really ridden in anything but an english saddle which makes this harder. I keep thinking a western saddle would distribute my weight better, and be easier to find, in general, but I'm just not drawn to the kind of saddle, and find them restricting and uncomfortable. 


Thank you for the point about weight on the horses loins, as I feel worrying about that really effected my not wanting to get a larger seat size, in case it was too long on his back. As per your point about seat position, and feet in relation to hip, I will consider that and think about it next time I ride, thank you. The horses in that link must be so fit, and active, really.

With my gelding, he got 2 5/10 min bareback rides, and then maybe 20mins under saddle, walking, with a half circle trot and a couple canter strides. I'm taking it slowly with him.. but would obviously need a better fitting saddle before I get him in regular work.

Thank you for your response, I really appreciate the input. I believe high fat diets are called keto diets some times? A few people I know have had huge success with that, but I've yet to try it. Thank you though, will give it a go, maybe


----------



## bsms

When I was learning to ride, I had the chance to 'ride out' our little Arabian mare Lilly. The trainer came and 'broke' her, but she was green and needed experience. I know green & green are supposed to be bad, but if you met Lilly, you would know why it was OK. We eventually had to choose between her & Trooper, and everyone else voted for Trooper. :evil: Trooper and I still barely tolerate each other.

Anyways, Lilly probably weighed in at 775. Me + western saddle = 215-220 at the time. 28% of her weight, and both of us new to riding!

So we did short rides. We walked, and at first I could feel her struggling to balance my weight in turns - so we kept at a walk and made our turns gradually smaller. She adapted. For trotting, I learned to ride 2-point in the western saddle because she could NOT handle my bouncing. She tried, but it obviously was causing her concern - so I stayed in two point trotting until she & I could do turns OK at a medium trot in 2-point. Then we worked on posting in a straight line for 50 yards at a time.

With time, we built up to riding for an hour or so. I never did sit the trot on her, but at the time I couldn't sit the trot on anyone else either. :?

I'm not a trainer, competitor, instructor, experienced old rider, etc. But that is how Lilly and I handled it - a very sweet and willing horse, and a rider who paid attention to her and backed off when she was struggling. In my limited experience with horses, good will and trying to listen counts for a lot! Breaking things down into small steps and taking the steps one at a time also works. You and your horse can get it done. You wouldn't post here and be vulnerable to criticism if you didn't care about your horse.


----------



## Perchance5

Sounds like she was a lovely mare. ALways helps when the horse is willing and communicative  I had planned on taking a similar path to that, yes. Balerion, my gelding, doesn't seem to struggle with me but I havne't asked much of him at all... Only having ridden him once.. 

thank you for the advice in regards to the two point seat, I usually rise to the trot.. never really bothered sitting the trot when I didn't need to. 

I will give him a lot of consideration though, when I am riding more heavily. I will make sure to listen to him, as you did you mare 

Aside from future plans for my horse and my own fitness, does anyone have an opinion on that saddle I posted? Or input as to how bareback riding may hurt him?

I also am not sure how big of a seat I would need... Would 20" be suitable?


----------



## TessaMay

I wouldn't worry about riding him bareback unless you find yourself really bouncing on his back - and that's not just you, it's true for anyone :lol:

Build up your strength and fitness together. From my own experience, the horse seems to get fit a lot quicker than I do with less work, so that's a good thing.


----------



## NorthernMama

Perchance5 - you are being very receptive and honest. It is refreshing. Glad to see you here and out there! 

I don't have anything to add to what's been posted already about the saddle, the horse, life style choices. I do want to respond to this statement you made:


> I can't help but worry about my weight when I get so many dirty looks while riding, and so many people in awe of 'someone my size' riding


Yes, you are overweight, but jeepers, you're not shockingly overweight, nor are you so overweight that your physical limitations need to restrict many activities including riding! Yes, whatever you can / choose to do about reducing your weight will help you to enjoy some activities more, but let those naysayers trundle on down the road. They are just really narrow-minded and need to step over to the mirror to see what they can improve on themselves.


----------



## churumbeque

I would guess you and I are similar weight. Some 18" seats sit small and this is one of them. I had 2 18" kieffer a to try. I fit in one fine. The other with the same size seat but different tree was too small for a 5'4" 120 pound person. So they can very a bunch brand to brand and tree to tree.
A Lauriche 18" are nice and roomy. Used they run around 2k though.


----------



## tinyliny

Perchance, 
I did not read the whole thread. sorry.
I am just wondering why you are limited to Deutte? as a saddle maker. you say he has shark fin withers, yet is wide, at the same time? a cut back saddle style might help with that.

in any case , really your weight is not your most important issure right now. just get a saddle that fits you. you need an 18 inch probably, or a 16 or 16.5 in a western style saddle. He can't be all that impossible to fit.

just eat what you like, and ride.

there's this lady in our area who was fat well into her adult years. she made a lifelong change in her eating, she summarized it as this;

You can eat anything as long as it is one or the other of these two things:

1. it's good for you. (like fruits and vegetables type good for you)

2. you REALLY love that food. 
here's the kicker. you never eat something just to eat. if you just want to eat, eat something healthy (#1.)

if it's something you REALLY REALLY love, eat some under rule #2.

people will not overeat on things they really really love.


you would not discipline your horse severely one day, and laxly the next. you would always treat them with the same kindness. treat yourself the same way; with the same rules every day.


----------



## Perchance5

NorthernMama said:


> Perchance5 - you are being very receptive and honest. It is refreshing. Glad to see you here and out there!
> 
> I don't have anything to add to what's been posted already about the saddle, the horse, life style choices. I do want to respond to this statement you made:
> 
> 
> Yes, you are overweight, but jeepers, you're not shockingly overweight, nor are you so overweight that your physical limitations need to restrict many activities including riding! Yes, whatever you can / choose to do about reducing your weight will help you to enjoy some activities more, but let those naysayers trundle on down the road. They are just really narrow-minded and need to step over to the mirror to see what they can improve on themselves.


Thank you for that, I really needed to hear it  I enjoy riding far too much to let any of that stop me, even though it practically did for quite a while. Your take on it is really refreshing, so thank you.


----------



## Perchance5

churumbeque said:


> I would guess you and I are similar weight. Some 18" seats sit small and this is one of them. I had 2 18" kieffer a to try. I fit in one fine. The other with the same size seat but different tree was too small for a 5'4" 120 pound person. So they can very a bunch brand to brand and tree to tree.
> A Lauriche 18" are nice and roomy. Used they run around 2k though.


Thank you for that. I am really not sure the 18" wintec or bates would fit me, as the 17" if far too small (pictures) those are the only local options for me, unless I consider a western or stock saddle.. which I may have to do. Do you think a 20" seat would be too big? That is what I was then looking at now.


----------



## Perchance5

tinyliny said:


> Perchance,
> I did not read the whole thread. sorry.
> I am just wondering why you are limited to Deutte? as a saddle maker. you say he has shark fin withers, yet is wide, at the same time? a cut back saddle style might help with that.
> 
> in any case , really your weight is not your most important issure right now. just get a saddle that fits you. you need an 18 inch probably, or a 16 or 16.5 in a western style saddle. He can't be all that impossible to fit.
> 
> just eat what you like, and ride.
> 
> there's this lady in our area who was fat well into her adult years. she made a lifelong change in her eating, she summarized it as this;
> 
> You can eat anything as long as it is one or the other of these two things:
> 
> 1. it's good for you. (like fruits and vegetables type good for you)
> 
> 2. you REALLY love that food.
> here's the kicker. you never eat something just to eat. if you just want to eat, eat something healthy (#1.)
> 
> if it's something you REALLY REALLY love, eat some under rule #2.
> 
> people will not overeat on things they really really love.
> 
> 
> you would not discipline your horse severely one day, and laxly the next. you would always treat them with the same kindness. treat yourself the same way; with the same rules every day.



The reason I looked at duet is because they came up when I looked into saddles for wide horses... In terms of other general made saddles I really don't know of many that would fit him. In the wintec, the standard tree did not fit him, he had to have the wintec wide saddle, with the wide gullet plus packing in the front to keep it off his withers. In that, clearance on his withers was not great, less than two fingers on the sides, and it was tighter than I liked on his shoulders.

*I would love suggestions for saddles* that may fit him, but $1500 is the maximum I can really afford, and even that is not exactly likely, around $1000 would be ideal. With that, even fewer saddles are going to be around that might suit him, and also be made with a big enough seat (I was looking at around 20" now)

I did look at a cut back made duet, which can be made in a 18" or 19" seat, but they said it feels small due to the cutback.. Still.. I would be happy in anything that fits us both

You said an 18" seat would be what I need, do you think 20" english is over doing it? I wasn't sure as I felt only an extra inch from what I have now wuoldn't make a substantial difference. 

He isn't impossible to fit, just difficult, and made more so by where I am located. The only saddle fitter around is with Horseland, who fits solely wintec and bates... Then there is a saddle maker who does westerns that I might be able to ask about reflocking and that kind of thing, but don't know if he really can fit the horse properly.

I like that rule system...I do need to focus of eating while bored or because I'm out and everyone else is, when I know I don't need to. Thank you 


EDIT: I also meant to say I looked into Thorowgood before getting the wintec, and found a place in QLD that could order a T4 cob for $1000 and get it to me in 8-12weeks, but they only go to an 18" seat and feel that may not be big enough.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

A 20" English saddle would be equivelant to an 18" western saddle (doing the conversion to help me cuz I'm more used to western :lol: ). I'm 5'7", 260# and wear a size 20-22W in American sizing. I have long legs and an ample butt and even I'm swimming in an 18" western saddle. I'm most comfortable in a 16" deep-seated saddle (so, 18" English) or a 17" flatter-seated saddle (19" English).

Honestly, you look at least one, probably more like two sizes smaller than I am. 

So, with all that said, I have a feeling that you would be swimming in a 20" English saddle, which can be just as uncomfortable as a too-small saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Perchance5

Do you think an 18" wintec of the same type would be alright? It's just the extra inch doens't seem like enough haha 

Thanks for that input  It really helps as, chances are, I'm not going to be able to try the saddle before having it sent to me, even if I can still send it back if it doesn't work. In terms of my sizing, I'm about 5'7" myself (had to convert from cm haha) and weigh about the same, and in clothing I fit a 18-20 in most places, only plus size ranges, usually. 

I suppose now I'm just overcompensating as I honestly thought people would say 20" would be too small... just having three extra inches doesn't even seem enough now.. I've always been told that there should be a hand space at the back of the saddle, and a couple inches at the pommel for room, is that right?


EDIT: I just measured my upper thigh circumference and it is about 30" (a little less but rounding up) Does that effect anyone's recommendation for saddles?


----------



## Perchance5

Measuring from my knee to the back of my butt while sitting with my legs at a 45 degree angle measures nearly 25" which on one chart makes me think a 19" seat would be best? 

Sorry forgot to ad that!


----------



## Golden Horse

I so feel your frustration, and I am not going to help that much, because all saddles are just that little different, so it is kind of impossible to say for sure what size will actually fit you best.

I find it far easier to get a western saddle to fit, this is me in a 17" Reinsman










It may not be ideal, but I feel comfortable in it.

Now a 19" English










It feels OK, but looking at it, far to much of me is resting on teh back of it, but I would ride in it for short rides.

This however










17" saddle that I used when I was a lot lighter, and it had to be gently pointed out to me that my backside had outgrown it quite a lot. They also gently pointed out that the mare and I were not a good match.

Can you buy Abetta saddles out in OZ? found that their endurance model Abetta Serenity Endurance Saddle | Serenity Endurance Saddle by Abetta fit a lot of horses, and was comfortable to ride in, and made dismounting easy, no horn to fight! I bought one last time I was this big, I sold it when I lost weight *SIGH* should of kept it


----------



## Perchance5

That's all right, I understand that all saddles are different. I definitely feel like I would need a 19" if not a 20" in an english saddle, I have huge thighs and long legs with an embarrassingly short torso. 

I'm starting to see how much easier it would be to get a western saddle, but it really isn't my disiplin, and I've never felt drawn to or comfortable in a western saddle or a stock saddle. I like the freedom or movement in my english saddles, and when I was smaller I loved showjumping and eventing, and would hope that I may get back to that eventually. 


Thanks for the pictures, they really help me compare. I wonder if anywhere would let me trial two sizes and buy one... I don't know. Given my measurements, surely a company could let me know what size I need if I talk to them?


----------



## calicokatt

Huge thighs and long legs are a boon to riding bareback.  The weight is spread from your Butt Cheeks (large, like mine) through your thighs, which drape across the horse's ribs, which spreads the weight over the same number of vertabrae as the ribs you see sweated up. So while you search for the perfect saddle for the two of you, by all means ride bareback!


----------



## tinyliny

Ok. Time to ask directly. Hie tall are you? And how heavy?

I am 5'4" and 205 lbs. I have an 18" dressage saddle. It's acceptable .









Sorry, but this photo is if me in 16 inch western saddle.


----------



## Perchance5

Thank you Calicokatt, I will definitely ride a little bareback in the mean time  It's nice to try and think of the benefits to having huge thighs haha 

I am 5'9" (175cm) sorry I converted that wrong last time and said 5'7". My bad. I haven't weighed myself recently as I do not want to, but I would be at 250lbs. I gave my leg measurement, knee to butt 25inches, and thigh circumference also 30inches which I hoped might help. 

You asked earlier why I was limited to the duett, do you have any suggestions for english saddles that would suit in my price range? And also be available in Australia?


----------



## Perchance5

Just bumping this for saddle suggestions, does anyone know of saddle maker that does reasonable priced english saddles with wide trees and 19 or 20" seats? I am still looking around as duett haven't emailed me back.. Does any one know how to et ahold of them?


----------



## Golden Horse

Yes, Thornhill Vienna, reasonable price, up to 20" seat, all sorts of widths, Pro Trainer® Vienna II very comfortable nice saddle


----------



## Perchance5

Great, thank you Golden  Will check it out. I am so lost when looking at saddles as I don't know if he's truly wide enough to need a wide made tree, or if most saddles would fit him ect.... The saddle fitter in my area wants to sponsor me to learn saddle fitting in the city, so I can take over some of her work load, so maybe down the track I'll know how to fit a saddle more confidently.


----------



## tinyliny

i would not go over 19 inchs seat. it will make the tree become so long that it will be hard to fit the hrose's back.


----------



## Perchance5

That is what I was worried about, but looking at the pictures and where the current saddle fits, I thought there was a little room to go bigger. I just worry that if I go only two inches bigger than what I am in now, it will not be big enough, and I will be just having the same problem... Or that if the 20" is too long for him, that doesn't work either =l


----------



## Golden Horse

tinyliny said:


> i would not go over 19 inchs seat. it will make the tree become so long that it will be hard to fit the hrose's back.


Well that kind of depends on the horse doesn't it? 

I have no idea of the answer but which compromise would be best, an extra inch room for the rider meaning her weight is more in the centre of the saddle, and putting less strain and force through the cantle, or a hair to long for the horse?

I'm thinking a 20" saddle will 'probably' be OK, but who knows until you try it

20" Vienna



19" Barker
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Stupid phone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jumping4Joy

I ride in a 19 in W-XW JC Berlin and I absolutely LOVE it. I'm a plus size rider and I'm tall so I need the extra length. It fits regular saddle pads and half pads, so it's not too long. I got mine brand new for $600, even though retail is like 1,000 or something. It's really lovely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jumping4Joy

It's this one. Thornhill JC Berlin® All Purpose Saddle
And it goes up to 20"!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Perchance5

Thank you for that comparison, Golden. I really don't know which is worse? Earlier in this thread someone mentioned that putting some weight on the loin might not be terrible, if it meant the seat size was correct.. BUt I don't know how much weight is too much past that point on his back, and he does have a very short back. 

Golden, neither of those saddles go over the point on the back, do they? Despite the seat size difference, they don't look too different in panel length.

Jumping4Joy, I saw that one! I love it, it looks just super comfy and gorgeous, and is a good price for me. I will email and ask if they ship. Thornhill was suggested earlier in the thread  Looks like it might be a good option for me.


----------



## Jumping4Joy

I love mine!! I literally walked into my tack shop, sat in one 19" and didn't like it, sat in this one and I was in loveeee. When I start doing dressage, I'm definitely going to look into a Vienna, too. They're gorg 😍.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

I find it I snack on veggies, 30 min later I feel like I'm starving and wind up looking for something to eat to get rid of that feeling. My father's job required he wear suits, the jackets were always custom tailored to disguise a lower shoulder. He could not afford to gain more than 5 lbs or his suits didn't look right. His way of dieting was to put on his plate what he normally did then removed a large tablespoon of each. He never felt deprived. He ate dessert but only half his usual amount. My mother maintained 121-123 on her 5'6" frame even after 5 kids. They didn't believe in deprivation like so many diets advocate. Those diets have a high failure rate for that reason. The body's metabolism slows because it is being starved a survival mechanism.


----------



## Perchance5

The efforts to find a saddle continue, have been in contact with a few people... and a local guy who makes fenders came to look at my boy, I just don't know if I would like that kind of saddle, but I know I would prefer someone local to fit and make adjustments before I buy it. Which I can't do online.. I'm still talking to the lady from Duetts, and the main options from her are the dressage saddles, either the Largo or Fidelio, but I worry they might not fit him when they arrive... Idk. I get to trial the fender saddle anyways, in a few weeks... SO I guess I will see how it goes. 

I'm also still looking at the berlin, but would rather talk to someone directly about it and can't seem to get in contact with anyone.


And now he has been shod again, I can ride bareback for a bit, in the mean time.


----------



## Perchance5

On that note I have a question I would like to ask everyone


How significant is the difference in weight distribution between an english and a western/fender saddle?

With my saddle preferences, I REALLY prefer general purpose english saddles.. but know that a western saddle would be easier to find seat size wise, and also with weight distribution as I'm so heavy, should that be a determining factor? Keeping in mind I am about 240lbs.


----------



## Golden Horse

Here is a link with some thoughts on the differences Lorien Stable - Carrying Weight and Distribution . 

I know (now ) my Appy was a real pain at a show one day in his English saddle, he wouldn't stand still, unlike his normal self. The next day we were doing western, and he was as good as gold. He was telling me that my fat butt was easier to carry in the western rather than the English.


----------



## Saddlebag

Neither of the two saddle is too long for the horse's back. You still have a little room to play with.


----------



## Perchance5

Thank you for that Golden - that's exactly the type of link I was looking for to do with pounds per square inch.

That's what I'm worrying about... especially if I go on long trail rides.. But I love showjumping and couldn't even do little log jumps in a fender saddle... I guess I'll have to see how I feel during the trial saddle usage


So you think it's really only worth looking into a western type tree, with a person my size?


----------



## Sallypop

My view is that it's imperative you have a saddle which distributes your weight evenly and well. A 18" deep-seated dressage saddle is not the same beast as a 18" hunting saddle if you're blessed in the derriere! :lol:

Fwiw I ride in a 19" Stubben VSS and I've got the kind of bum which makes Kim Kardashian feel inferior. Do NOT go for the Stubben dressage or even VSD saddles if you've got a big bum, stick to the GP/VSS.

I've had a quick look on ebay australia and I see they've got new stubbens in the region of 2-3k - hmm, not good! On saying that, there must be plenty of places out there do second hand. I'll say one thing for Stubben, they're built to last. Mine is 10 years old and will still be a "good" saddle in 20 years, so they are value for money.

PS Just seen an old Stubben jumping (but looks VSS to me) on ebay with no bids for $349. Might be worth emailing them for better photos - i.e., you'll want a side on view. From what I see it has a relatively flat seat with a large cantle, even though the alleged tree length is not that long.


----------



## Perchance5

I was looking into stubben, just don't know if I would fit into a 19" which is their biggest! Thank you for telling me which to avoid, with all the choices at least a now know a couple I shouldn't consider.

I do love the look of the Stubben VSS, but also have to remember my horse being a bit difficult to fit. He definitely needs a cut back if the seat isn't super deep... 

I also adore the Lovatt and Rickets Rubicon Trail/general purpose, it just looks soooo comfy, and would suit my riding so much... But I don't thinkit would suit his back.. The Berkeley might, it has a bit of a cutback.. but only goes to 19".

"Blessed in the derrière" hahah saddle fitting is driving me crazy! I have honestly neeevvvveeerrrr beeen so annoyed by taking tracings of my horses back, over and over :lol: 


In terms of tree width, I know I'm looking at about 36cm, as long as it is the right shape to go over his withers. Thanks, will look for that one on ebay and maybe get in contact

In terms of budget, the budget has increased a fair bit thank to new work, so at the most I would say $3200 or so would be what I could look at... Though in my mind that seems incredible to spend that much, so it better be perfect for me...

I'm also starting a 12week thing with an overweight friends, we work really well together with weight loss.. so it makes me wonder if I should put off buying an amazing saddle.. or get a 19" which might be snug, but I will work into it... I hope.. I imagine a lot of people reading are thinking I shouldn't base the purchase of an ill fitting saddle on optimism as weight loss barely ever works as planned, but still, trying to think positive!


----------



## Sallypop

You mean your horse has high withers? Stubbens are designed for knobbly withered warmbloods  - and don't forget - you're looking at the shape underneath the saddle and the width of the channel - what you see "on top" is largely cosmetic. You shouldn't have the saddle "on" the withers anyway.

Furthermore, you PM'd me your stats - given we're approximately the same build and I am not hiding my huge saddle with my even bigger bum - stop putting yourself down! As others have said, carrying your weight below your waist leads to superior stability and un-buckability!


----------



## Perchance5

Yeah, he has pretty high withers that go quite far into his back? If that makes sense haha 

I have been looking at stubbens but I just don't know whether the seat will be big enough haha I think I meant most saddles have too little clearance on the wither but I can't remember where I've said what haha

Yes thank you for the help with the PMs  It means a lot. That's a ncie way of thinking about it really, I did fall off the other day, though.


----------



## Cori Moss

Agree the horse is big enough for you and you need a bigger saddle. I'm concerned about the pasterns though. My quarter mare tends to stumble when I ride her and she has long pasterns too..I always put a support wrap on her and keep her hoof toe short.


----------



## Perchance5

Cori Moss said:


> Agree the horse is big enough for you and you need a bigger saddle. I'm concerned about the pasterns though. My quarter mare tends to stumble when I ride her and she has long pasterns too..I always put a support wrap on her and keep her hoof toe short.




I am honestly petrified when I think of his pasterns, I don't want to ruin him, but vet checks and xrays haven't found any underlying problem.. just his conformation. I do plan on wrapping but didn't for the brief ride when I took photos for this post.. Though there are conflicting views on how much wraps can support, rather than just offering protection. 

Even without my weight, they flex a lot more than I would like, at trot and even the walk. Its worrying, but the vet has checked it out and doens't think its a worry.. just typical sloping, long pasterns carrying his already huge bulk.

Definitely looking into a bigger saddle.. haven't ridden in that one since.


----------



## Cori Moss

*pasterns and weight*

About 6 weeks ago my 14'2"hh quarter mare with the long pasterns stumbled and fell on pavement...we were lucky, I have an impact fracture in my forearm and horse skinned her knees and head. I weigh 250 lbs. and if I hadn't been so heavy, she may have regained her footing that day. I've ridden her since, but have had her shod with rolled-toe shoes and are working on getting her heels grown down....she is flat-footed.

I bought a light-weight endurance saddle to take a few pounds load off her, but am looking for a larger horse. I'm keeping the smaller horse for the grandkids; she's a doll. I hate my weight...have a low thyroid condition and even on a high dose of thyroid medication it is so hard to lose weight.

Hang in there and enjoy riding!


----------



## Golden Horse

Pasterns are funny old things, I _believe _which means I could well be wrong..

Horses who were designed to pull (YES I know technically they push not pull:wink rather than carry a load tend to have slightly longer sloping pasterns, rather than the shorter more upright of the riding horse. It actually makes for a more comfortable ride because the longer pasterns although not as robust are a more comfortable shock absorber.


----------



## Hang on Fi

You both look fine and will look even better in a saddle that fits you...

As for diets. Try a lifestyle change called "21 Day Fix." I don't usually promote these because eventually you have to go back on "real food" (Weight Watchers, Atkins, etc) 21 Day Fix adjusts how you look at food, serving size and what foods to favor and what to avoid. I can eat six times a day and it's awesome.

I cheated probably four/five times (not horrible, but like Outback, I hate fast food) and still lost 14lbs by the end of the third week. 

Good luck!


----------



## EquineBovine

Just my two cents worth, beautiful horse and no you're not too big. 
Forget diets and do more exercise, walk more. Ok, cut out fizzy drinks and junk food but I find I have no time to calorie count etc.
Good luck


----------



## smrobs

He's definitely the wrong size for you. He's much too large, I think you need a smaller horse....and I'd be perfectly happy to rehome him for you :wink::razz:.

Just kidding!!! You guys look great together but I agree about the saddle being too tight for you. Until you can get something that will fit the both of you better, I think riding bareback would be a wonderful idea. Alas I'm no help with saddle fitting since I'm a western girl, so I'll defer to the judgement of folks like Golden, who are much more savvy to the English saddle world .

I apologize if you've already discussed this, but I just skimmed over some of the posts. Have you considered maybe something more like a stock saddle? It would likely be much easier to find in your area but has a build to still allow a bit of jumping. Of course, I wouldn't want to try a 4' show jumping fence in one, but just for fun jumping around the barn or out on the trail, I'm sure it would be fine.


----------



## blue eyed pony

People SERIOUSLY give you dirty looks?

You're smaller than my mother. Her horse is 14.3 and chubby but has very fine boned legs. She's very careful what she does and how often she rides said not-quite-four-year-old horse.

And nobody cares that she's a bigger lady on a small horse.

'My' little thoroughbred handles Mum fine. Just fine. And Mum is WELL over 20% of Magic's weight. She just can't ride in Magic's saddle for two reasons - one, it's only 16.5 inch, and two, its tree is only rated to 70kg. Watch that with Wintec saddles. Find out what the tree is rated to and don't exceed it, because they can and do spread, collapsing down onto the horse's wither and causing problems. Wintec saddles are GREAT - but too light and too cheaply made for a heavy rider.

Maybe my opinion doesn't mean that much because I'm only 50kg myself, but personally, I think the people who give you looks are idiots. You have a lovely chunky horse more than capable of handling your weight, and you really aren't that big anyway!


----------



## Perchance5

smrobs said:


> He's definitely the wrong size for you. He's much too large, I think you need a smaller horse....and I'd be perfectly happy to rehome him for you :wink::razz:.
> 
> Just kidding!!! You guys look great together but I agree about the saddle being too tight for you. Until you can get something that will fit the both of you better, I think riding bareback would be a wonderful idea. Alas I'm no help with saddle fitting since I'm a western girl, so I'll defer to the judgement of folks like Golden, who are much more savvy to the English saddle world .
> 
> I apologize if you've already discussed this, but I just skimmed over some of the posts. Have you considered maybe something more like a stock saddle? It would likely be much easier to find in your area but has a build to still allow a bit of jumping. Of course, I wouldn't want to try a 4' show jumping fence in one, but just for fun jumping around the barn or out on the trail, I'm sure it would be fine.



Hahah, he is a bit big, I seem to forget when I'm around him until someone new sees him and gets a bit of a shock :lol: Might cost a bit to ship him over to you, you know 


I was actually heavily contemplating going with a western saddle.. for the tree which distributes weight better, but I actually just this morning, paid for an English saddle to be sent over to trial, and if all goes well I'll get that. It might seem stupid but I'm 10lbs down since I started this thread and going well, and would hate to spend money on a style of saddle I don't like too much just because of my weight, if I then lose the weight anyways. 

It probably sounds stupid and far too optimistic, but I'm happy to keep the rides short until I'm probably under the 200lbs mark, I feel like that should be fair enough? Maybe haha not too sure honestly. 

Thanks for the nice comments about my boy though, I love him to pieces and am really motivated to get fit for him as well


----------



## Perchance5

lone wolf horse training said:


> People SERIOUSLY give you dirty looks?
> 
> You're smaller than my mother. Her horse is 14.3 and chubby but has very fine boned legs. She's very careful what she does and how often she rides said not-quite-four-year-old horse.
> 
> And nobody cares that she's a bigger lady on a small horse.
> 
> 'My' little thoroughbred handles Mum fine. Just fine. And Mum is WELL over 20% of Magic's weight. She just can't ride in Magic's saddle for two reasons - one, it's only 16.5 inch, and two, its tree is only rated to 70kg. Watch that with Wintec saddles. Find out what the tree is rated to and don't exceed it, because they can and do spread, collapsing down onto the horse's wither and causing problems. Wintec saddles are GREAT - but too light and too cheaply made for a heavy rider.
> 
> Maybe my opinion doesn't mean that much because I'm only 50kg myself, but personally, I think the people who give you looks are idiots. You have a lovely chunky horse more than capable of handling your weight, and you really aren't that big anyway!



Yes, they do haha I don't know if it's just the people I know, but they always made comment even when I was younger doing local rally days. 


It's so nice to hear good stories like that, and I'm definitely getting a new saddle  It was obviously too small for me, but I just didn't want to see it. And besides, the hunt for a saddle is a pain, but you can never have too many in the end 

I'm glad you think he can handle my weight, it means a lot to hear people outrightly say they think he is fine with it. Thank you 

I hadn't even considered tree weight limits, either, thank you, will look into it


----------



## Perchance5

Some pictures of the lovely fella for good measure

I actually fell off the other day while cantering bareback... This will sound like a bad excuse but the reins are too short and he went to snort mid canter and just reefed me forward (no slack to let the reins go) and then he got a bit spooked and I just tumbled forward :lol: no harm though, got straight back on and went again haha

EDIT: He looks like a crazy aggressive spaz in one photo, but he was just shaking his head and snorting hahah


----------



## blue eyed pony

I think the newer Wintecs are rated a bit higher. I used to have a 2012 model 500 close contact jump, and it was great for any rider I put in it, but my older one collapses under Mum's weight. Not much, but enough that Magic is obviously bothered by it. If we catch her on a day the 1995 Stubben fits her (she's weird, certain saddles will fit one day and not the next) Mum will ride in that, and it's great. But it's only a medium-wide, so not much help for you with a draft.

I've been there and done that fitting high-withered wide horses, and the best I found was the Isabell dressage and the 500 CC jump. My high-withered medium horse was in a Kieffer and that was brilliant until she outgrew it and moved on to a medium wide. She's in a 2000 AP now.

For strong trees I'd recommend spring iron or good quality wood, but they're usually more expensive and not easy-change.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Also, I want him. I love feather, he has SO MUCH BONE, he's black with bling, he's lovely and big, and he looks like a giant puppy <3

Honestly, you shouldn't let other people get to you - if your horse is happy and you are happy, that's what matters.

I've had people try to tell me the total weight of rider and tack shouldn't exceed 10% of the horse's weight. I call bull**** on that. I'm 50kg, and my horse was only 485kg at the time. She'd be nearly 550 now, she's grown a bit since then. But she has never shown any trouble with my weight.

My OLD horse, I wouldn't have put more than about 70kg on, but he had a very long, weak back, with a long, weak loin. He had plenty of bone, but his back did not allow him to carry even what I consider to be a medium weight rider. He would be sore for days if I let anyone heavier than 70kg ride him, and so I had to put that rule in place, for the good of my horse.

And then I've had others that could carry far more than the 20% rule. One pony I had, Mum had to get on to sort out a few times, because he was pure evil and I didn't know what I was doing. She was easily 35% of his weight. He never had much trouble with her weight and even tried his usual crap on with her.

It's all incredibly individual. Your boy is nice and solid, short-backed, and has plenty of bone, so I can't see him having any issues. It's light-boned, long-backed, weak-coupled horses that have difficulty.


----------



## smrobs

Truthfully, I wouldn't even worry about keeping the rides all that short. I'd just keep an eye on him if he seems to start having trouble. You really aren't that big, especially for a big boy like him. There is very little doubt in my mind that you would get tired on a long ride before he would :wink:.


----------



## Perchance5

lone wolf horse training said:


> I think the newer Wintecs are rated a bit higher. I used to have a 2012 model 500 close contact jump, and it was great for any rider I put in it, but my older one collapses under Mum's weight. Not much, but enough that Magic is obviously bothered by it. If we catch her on a day the 1995 Stubben fits her (she's weird, certain saddles will fit one day and not the next) Mum will ride in that, and it's great. But it's only a medium-wide, so not much help for you with a draft.
> 
> I've been there and done that fitting high-withered wide horses, and the best I found was the Isabell dressage and the 500 CC jump. My high-withered medium horse was in a Kieffer and that was brilliant until she outgrew it and moved on to a medium wide. She's in a 2000 AP now.
> 
> For strong trees I'd recommend spring iron or good quality wood, but they're usually more expensive and not easy-change.




I actually tried to have my wintec 200 AP fitted to this boy, but, it would be too small for me now, anyway, and it didn't suit his back right... Something about the curve of it. 

Thank you for the recs on the trees, the one I ordered over for trial is Duett, and I'm a bit worried as she noted he may need wither shims... Of all the companies I talked to (a dozen maybe) they were the only ones that came back to me with options, advice, ect.. She's even widening the gullet channel for me, as I was worried it was too narrow, and reduced the price of my two options so they were even to make sure the decision was based on fit and not price. Fingers crossed it works, it's been a long time looking haha

It's so odd how saddles and horses can be like that! I'm glad you pay attention to it though, and know she has days when the saddle doesn't fit. A lot of people, I think, tend to forget about the saddle fit sometimes, and how quickly it can change. Stubbens are nice though


----------



## Perchance5

lone wolf horse training said:


> Also, I want him. I love feather, he has SO MUCH BONE, he's black with bling, he's lovely and big, and he looks like a giant puppy <3
> 
> Honestly, you shouldn't let other people get to you - if your horse is happy and you are happy, that's what matters.
> 
> I've had people try to tell me the total weight of rider and tack shouldn't exceed 10% of the horse's weight. I call bull**** on that. I'm 50kg, and my horse was only 485kg at the time. She'd be nearly 550 now, she's grown a bit since then. But she has never shown any trouble with my weight.
> 
> My OLD horse, I wouldn't have put more than about 70kg on, but he had a very long, weak back, with a long, weak loin. He had plenty of bone, but his back did not allow him to carry even what I consider to be a medium weight rider. He would be sore for days if I let anyone heavier than 70kg ride him, and so I had to put that rule in place, for the good of my horse.
> 
> And then I've had others that could carry far more than the 20% rule. One pony I had, Mum had to get on to sort out a few times, because he was pure evil and I didn't know what I was doing. She was easily 35% of his weight. He never had much trouble with her weight and even tried his usual crap on with her.
> 
> It's all incredibly individual. Your boy is nice and solid, short-backed, and has plenty of bone, so I can't see him having any issues. It's light-boned, long-backed, weak-coupled horses that have difficulty.


Thank you haha you're so kind  He is a super loveable boy. So sweet, genuine and honest. He has occasional baby moments which I'm not sure if they're from his age, 5yrs, or him in general, but he didn't want to be caught the other day.. Horrible weather, horses running around, and he just galloped and galloped, thundered down the paddock for a good 20mins before he let me walk up to him. Rude boy haha

I guess it just depends on the horse, I think the 10% is a bit crazy... Historically that would have been impossible to abide by. When I got him, I was definitely looking for a shorter back, good bone... I should have looked at his conformation a little more, but I doubt anything will be a problem with what I want to do with him. 




smrobs said:


> Truthfully, I wouldn't even worry about keeping the rides all that short. I'd just keep an eye on him if he seems to start having trouble. You really aren't that big, especially for a big boy like him. There is very little doubt in my mind that you would get tired on a long ride before he would :wink:.


Phew haha that's a relief to hear. In terms of keeping an eye out would you say maybe, a reluctance to work, muscle trembling? And sore to pressure back ect would be sings to look out for? Just making sure I know what to look for 

No doubt I will get tired rather quick, bareback the other day was a workout! :lol: Trotting him is lovely, but still, my leg muscles were sore after a few circles of our paddock... I will have to record it and show people. He feels great, but I probably sit it terribly..


----------



## Golden Horse

Perchance5 said:


> I'm 10lbs down since I started this thread and going well


:clap::clap: Good job, keep it up, or down


----------



## blue eyed pony

I've heard good things about Duett saddles in the past year or two. Never actually seen one myself so I can't comment, but the customer service sounds fantastic.

Stubben saddles last and last and LAST. Good old Austrian (or Swiss, they moved to Switzerland about when they started using blue buttons at the pommel instead of silver) engineering! Kieffers are much the same.

Wintec saddles are getting better and better with each new model released. Bates are not. The leather quality is going backwards fast - the latest models in the Bates range all feel more like plastic than the Wintec range. But I would definitely look into finding out exactly what the trees are rated to now if the Duett doesn't work out.


----------



## smrobs

Perchance5 said:


> Phew haha that's a relief to hear. In terms of keeping an eye out would you say maybe, a reluctance to work, muscle trembling? And sore to pressure back ect would be sings to look out for? Just making sure I know what to look for
> 
> No doubt I will get tired rather quick, bareback the other day was a workout! :lol: Trotting him is lovely, but still, my leg muscles were sore after a few circles of our paddock... I will have to record it and show people. He feels great, but I probably sit it terribly..


LOL, I savvy that. No more often than I get to ride these days, I go out and I'm worn out in just a little while, then I come home and end up sore for a couple days after a long ride.

As for what to watch for, that's pretty much exactly it. Reluctance to move or rushing when he moves instead of his normal gait, strides that are noticeably shorter than normal. High head, pinned ears, worried eyes, or a general ****y looking face (if that's not his normal look anyway LOL).


----------



## Perchance5

Golden Horse said:


> :clap::clap: Good job, keep it up, or down


Thank you! Haha  I'm super happy about it. Been going to the gym 6 days a week, and an extra walk/jog along the river in town every night I don't work  I feel good.




lone wolf horse training said:


> I've heard good things about Duett saddles in the past year or two. Never actually seen one myself so I can't comment, but the customer service sounds fantastic.
> 
> Stubben saddles last and last and LAST. Good old Austrian (or Swiss, they moved to Switzerland about when they started using blue buttons at the pommel instead of silver) engineering! Kieffers are much the same.
> 
> Wintec saddles are getting better and better with each new model released. Bates are not. The leather quality is going backwards fast - the latest models in the Bates range all feel more like plastic than the Wintec range. But I would definitely look into finding out exactly what the trees are rated to now if the Duett doesn't work out.


I'm glad! I looked into a lot of other brands, I love the Lovett and Ricketts Rubicon, and Berlin AP from another brand, but couldn't get in contact with anyone about them. And other saddlers, like Balance which is sold locally, didn't have big enough seats.. and so although my options were limited I hope this works about. The saddle I'm trialling is $1100 and new, so a lot cheaper than others I looked at, and if I lose this weight (fingers crossed) then down the track I can get a better quality smaller saddle 

Good note about the bates, I've never felt right in one. And the price is insane. 




smrobs said:


> LOL, I savvy that. No more often than I get to ride these days, I go out and I'm worn out in just a little while, then I come home and end up sore for a couple days after a long ride.
> 
> As for what to watch for, that's pretty much exactly it. Reluctance to move or rushing when he moves instead of his normal gait, strides that are noticeably shorter than normal. High head, pinned ears, worried eyes, or a general ****y looking face (if that's not his normal look anyway LOL).


Haha it might be weird though, but I love the soreness, makes me feel like I've accomplished something! 

Sounds good, he's still new, but I think his general riding face is pretty relaxed, and looking around, alert. Never had a horse hate the flies so much, though.. Must be because it's so hot here compared to where I got him from. Poor baby :lol:


----------



## Perchance5

Just thought I would give a quick update that through numerous stuff ups/miscommunication and issues my Duett saddle is only juuust now being sent

But I did pick up a nice fender saddle that is super comfy, and seems to fit him well. It MIGHT be a little narrow though, is my only worry. People have said it's fine, but I might get more opinions. 

The big fella hasn't been ridden too much lately, as I haven't been able to with my ankle. 

A horse rescue moved in down the road and they absolutely love him haha they're giving him a equisage on monday, and I will be slashing their paddocks as a favor  

Also I'm juust about at 220lbs now. Don't know what I was exactly when I started here, but it's slow progress.


----------



## faiza425

I just have to say that I think you're absolutely wonderful to be so conscientious of your horse. Lots of riders don't bother to worry about saddle fit (unless their horse is acting out) or whether their position, height, weight, whatever, is okay for the horse. It's refreshing to see someone who is truly looking out for their horse's comfort.

Congratulations on the weight loss and I hope that your new Duett will fit him (and you!) perfectly.


----------



## Perchance5

Thank you!  It's been really difficult not riding him or doing what I want, yet. I meant to ride a lot bareback, but felt he was getting a little sensitive right near his withers, so ended up just deciding to wait.. His feet need some time to improve anyways, so it's not a bad thing, really. 

I reallly hope the Duett is good too, only a couple days to Christmas I don't know if it'll arrive haha


----------

